# Overheating Issue



## PuroAce (Sep 5, 2017)

2005 Nissan Maxima SL
120K mi. (Original)
Oil changed and radiator flushed yesterday.

After about 10 mi of driving at an average of 60 mph, temp. gauge will begin to rise past the normal half way point. 

Fan will operate continuously at full.

Running the heater at full seems to help to some degree. 

Sitting idle at a stop light will cause the temp. to rise to about 3/4 to hot.
Once in motion, the gauge will bounce around between 1/2 to nearly 3/4. 

I drove a total of 25 mi into work this morning and nvr saw the gauge rise past 3/4.

Water pump going? Thermostat?

Any help is appreciated before I start changing parts at random.


----------

